# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  دو هفته آخر شهریور چه بخوانیم ؟

## amiirhosein

دوستان عزیز بنظر شما کدوم کار میتونه مفید باشه برای این دوهفته اخر ؟
خوندن برای اولین ازمون مهر قلمچی مفیده یا کار کردن رو مباحثی که ضعف داریم ؟

----------


## HO0Man

روی مباحثی که ضعف داری

----------


## alish78

منم موندم واسه ازمون بخونم یا خودم مباحثو ببرم جلو

----------


## Rorschach

> دوستان عزیز بنظر شما کدوم کار میتونه مفید باشه برای این دوهفته اخر ؟
> خوندن برای اولین ازمون مهر قلمچی مفیده یا کار کردن رو مباحثی که ضعف داریم ؟


من که خودم یه مرور از تابستونم میکنم

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk

----------


## divarsabz

منم نمیدونم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## alish78

> کاری نکن بیا تاپیک بزن وقتتو تلف کن


اقا من نمیفهمم چرا هر وقت یکی یه تاپیک میزنه یه عده سریع میان ایراد میگیرن.
برادر من شما چکار داری انجمن مال همه هست هر کسی حق داره تاپیک بزنه شما اگه خوشت نمیاد تاپیکو باز نکن
یکم به حقوق دیگران احترام بذارید

----------


## Alirezaisc

شما سعی کنید زبان فارسی رو طوری جلو ببرید که از مهر به بعد بشه تست فقط. ولی خب الان دیگه دیره برای اون موضوع. اگه خوندیدش اختصاص بدید وقتتونو به رفع اشکال اگر هم نخوندید هیچی کلا بشینید از اجزای جمله شروع کنید حداقل از مهر تست اونو کار کنید.
برای بقیه درسا هم من نظرم اینه راه تابستونتون رو ادامه بدید یهو بخواید تغییر بدید روش تون رو برای مهر به مشکل میخورید کلا تا عید سردرگم میمونید

----------


## POlyhYmNia

پایه ببندین همین 
از مهر قلمچی

----------


## Dr_Amirmd

> اقا من نمیفهمم چرا هر وقت یکی یه تاپیک میزنه یه عده سریع میان ایراد میگیرن.
> برادر من شما چکار داری انجمن مال همه هست هر کسی حق داره تاپیک بزنه شما اگه خوشت نمیاد تاپیکو باز نکن
> یکم به حقوق دیگران احترام بذارید


.....!

----------


## amiirhosein

> کاری نکن بیا تاپیک بزن وقتتو تلف کن


هدف انجمن همینه ! سوال من هیچ حاشیه ای نداشت
همونطور که میبینی مشکل خیلی از بچه هاست.
کانال دکتر اناری اومدن همه اساتید برنامه دوهفته ای گذاشتن برای درس مختص خودشون.پس کل کنکور اتلافه وقته حتما!
شما حالا این چیزا رو متوجه نمیشی درگیر نشو

----------


## Dr ahmad

اگه با آزمونای قلم چی پیش میرفتی اون مباحثی از آزمون رو که نتونستی بخونی رو بخون... :Yahoo (8):

----------


## rezaazimi

یه مسافرت تو این تایم هم بد نیست ...

----------


## arefeh78

بچه ها حتما باید پایه تموم شه 
من نمیرسم کامل تموم کنم :_
من گنام یه یکی به راهنمایی یه پندی اندرزی  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## divarsabz

> پایه ببندین همین 
> از مهر قلمچی


چطوری پایه رو ببندیم؟؟؟؟
تو این دوهفته مگه میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## divarsabz

> بچه ها حتما باید پایه تموم شه 
> من نمیرسم کامل تموم کنم :_
> من گنام یه یکی به راهنمایی یه پندی اندرزی


سوالم منم هست؟
منم پایه رو نبستم......و نمیتونم هم تموم کنم.
وااااای خدا خیلی استرس گرفتم.

----------


## saeedkh76

توی این 2 هفته زیست پایه رو بخونید و از مهر هم با برنامه آزمون ها پیش برید

----------


## arefeh78

> توی این 2 هفته زیست پایه رو بخونید و از مهر هم با برنامه آزمون ها پیش برید


یعنی مهم نیس پایه رو تموم کنیم؟؟

----------


## mina_77

> بچه ها حتما باید پایه تموم شه 
> من نمیرسم کامل تموم کنم :_
> من گنام یه یکی به راهنمایی یه پندی اندرزی


سلام عارفه جون 
خوبی؟ 
امتحان نهایی چه کردی؟ کتبیت چند شد؟

----------


## saeedkh76

> یعنی مهم نیس پایه رو تموم کنیم؟؟


اگر تا الآن مطالعه نداشتید که نه
از نظر اولویت مسلما زیست در اولویته
اما اگه مطالعه داشتید که کل پایه رو ببندید واقعا عالیه

----------


## arefeh78

> اگر تا الآن مطالعه نداشتید که نه
> از نظر اولویت مسلما زیست در اولویته
> اما اگه مطالعه داشتید که کل پایه رو ببندید واقعا عالیه


مطالعه داشتم  ولی خب نمیشه پایه رو کامل بست
به هر حال ممنونم از توجهتون سعی مونو میکنیم

----------


## arefeh78

> سلام عارفه جون 
> خوبی؟ 
> امتحان نهایی چه کردی؟ کتبیت چند شد؟


سلام عزیزم خوبی؟؟
اینجا اسپم میشه تو خصوصی میگم

----------


## javad12

> دوستان عزیز بنظر شما کدوم کار میتونه مفید باشه برای این دوهفته اخر ؟
> خوندن برای اولین ازمون مهر قلمچی مفیده یا کار کردن رو مباحثی که ضعف داریم ؟


پیشنهاد میکنم روی نقاط ضعفتون کار کنید.. 

اگه از مباحث آزمون جا موندین برای خودتون ایستگاه جبرانی بزارین..

( یادتون باشه نتیجه کنکور مهمه نه آزمون های آزمایشی )




> .....!


داداش امیر که ازش نقل گرفتم قصدش کمک بود..

قبول دارم نحوه بیانشون یکمی تند بود ولی منظورشون واضح بود..

منم با ایشون موافقم وقتتون رو الکی برای نت هدر ندید..





> بچه ها حتما باید پایه تموم شه 
> من نمیرسم کامل تموم کنم :_
> من گنام یه یکی به راهنمایی یه پندی اندرزی





> سوالم منم هست؟
> منم پایه رو نبستم......و نمیتونم هم تموم کنم.
> وااااای خدا خیلی استرس گرفتم.


باید یادآوی کنم که کمیت مهم نیس کیفیت مهمه..

درضمن منفی نگری رو بزارین کنار..

نهایت تلاشتنو انجام بدین، باقیشو بسپرین به خدا ..

امیدوارم همگی موفق باشین..

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> چطوری پایه رو ببندیم؟؟؟؟
> تو این دوهفته مگه میشه؟؟؟؟


شما اگه اولین کنکورته و تا حالا نخوندی ک ماشالا بهت  :Yahoo (21):  
اما اگه فارغی و از بعد نتایج باید میخوندیو نخوندی بازم ماشالا ب این همه هورمون بیخیالی  :Yahoo (21):  

مگه درس نخوندی کلا؟ تو این دو هفته عمومی ک هیچ اگه عربی میخوای بخون 
از تخصصی هم ریاضی و فیزیک حتما بخون بقیه بذار با ازمون قلم یا گاج 
دیگه روزی 6 7 ساعت واسه رتبه خوب لازمه و کف کف ساعت مطالعه اس

----------


## divarsabz

> شما اگه اولین کنکورته و تا حالا نخوندی ک ماشالا بهت  
> اما اگه فارغی و از بعد نتایج باید میخوندیو نخوندی بازم ماشالا ب این همه هورمون بیخیالی  
> 
> مگه درس نخوندی کلا؟ تو این دو هفته عمومی ک هیچ اگه عربی میخوای بخون 
> از تخصصی هم ریاضی و فیزیک حتما بخون بقیه بذار با ازمون قلم یا گاج 
> دیگه روزی 6 7 ساعت واسه رتبه خوب لازمه و کف کف ساعت مطالعه اس


دوست عزیز من زیاد هم بیخیال نیستم................منظورم اینه که پایه رو تموم نکردم........مثلا از فیزیک حرکت و دینامیک رو عالی خوندم....
از زیست هم تا 5 دوم و سه فصل هم از پیش و.......
چیزی رو تموم نکردم........و فک نمیکنم هم الان هم بتونم تموم کنم............

----------


## moja78

بکس دینی رو تو این چند روز باید تو اولویت بزارم ؟

----------


## hamid_MhD

*شاهنامه  گلستان*

----------


## POlyhYmNia

> دوست عزیز من زیاد هم بیخیال نیستم................منظورم اینه که پایه رو تموم نکردم........مثلا از فیزیک حرکت و دینامیک رو عالی خوندم....
> از زیست هم تا 5 دوم و سه فصل هم از پیش و.......
> چیزی رو تموم نکردم........و فک نمیکنم هم الان هم بتونم تموم کنم............


خب فکر کنم بد متوجه شدی 
حرکت و دینامیک خیلی خوبه حداقل 6 7 تا سوال داره تو این دو هفته فیزیک جمع کنی خیلی ب نفعته تا اینکه خرده خرده از هر درسی ی صفحه بخونی

----------


## moja78

برنامه کانونو دیدم برا دینی سوم خیلی وقتش کمه
به نظرتون از الان یه چند درسشو بخونم یادم نمیره ؟؟!!

----------


## divarsabz

> خب فکر کنم بد متوجه شدی 
> حرکت و دینامیک خیلی خوبه حداقل 6 7 تا سوال داره تو این دو هفته فیزیک جمع کنی خیلی ب نفعته تا اینکه خرده خرده از هر درسی ی صفحه بخونی


بد متوجه نشدم.......بد نوشتین البته با عرض معذرت..
به هر حال ممنونم

----------


## sepehrganji

کی گفته پایه باید تموم شه!؟
اون برا دو رقمی هاست  :Yahoo (76): 
اگه تابستون رو خیلی قوی خوندید حالا وقت مرور و جمع بندی هستش
اگه نه فقط تا جایی که میشه اختصاصی پایه بخونید
اصلا کِی تموم کردن مهم نیست چطور تموم کردن مهمه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## بیژن شفیعی

اصلا نخون ولش کن

----------


## mohammad.666.s

سلام...دوستان من یه مشکل داشتم که امیدوارم بتونین کمکم کنید
مشکلم اینه که من تقریبا از اول تیر هستش که حداقل روزی 7 یا 8 ساعت مطالعه می کنم ولی در ازمونای قلمچی ترازم بالای 5000 نمیشه....تازه فقط اختصاصیای دوم و سوم رو میخونم و همین درسایی رو هم که میخونم ترازش پایینه...حالا به نظرتون من چی کار باید بکنم تا در ازمونای مهر به بعد ترازم بالای 6500 بشه

----------


## pouryamorovati

من پایه رو که تموم کردم

پیش منوده که اونم تا 7 مهر تمومه هنمه دروس اختصاصی

----------


## Mohammad113

> من پایه رو که تموم کردم
> 
> پیش منوده که اونم تا 7 مهر تمومه هنمه دروس اختصاصی


کارت درسته :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Math97

منم نظرم کار روی سرفصلهایی هست که این پارامترا مهمن براش: نقطه ضعف هست یا نه؟ اهمیتش چقدره توی کنکور؟ آزمون آزمایشی که می خواید شرکت کنید چقدر زمان براش در نظر گرفته مثلا توی چند آزمون تکرار میشه؟ 
من براساس این پارامترایی که گفتم انتخاب می کنم.

----------


## frp9

> من پایه رو که تموم کردم
> 
> پیش منوده که اونم تا 7 مهر تمومه هنمه دروس اختصاصی


داداش لازم نیس پز بدی که تموم کردی 
تاپیک میگه چی بخونیم نمیگه که کی پایه رو بسته خب عجیجم شیر فهم شدی
از سریع نوشتنتم معلومه که مشتاقی پز بدی که تموم کردی چون دو - سه تا کلمه رو هول هولکی نوشتی :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
اتفاقا تو یه تاپیک دیگه هم اینارو گفتی

----------


## amiirhosein

> من پایه رو که تموم کردم
> 
> پیش منوده که اونم تا 7 مهر تمومه هنمه دروس اختصاصی


آفرین آفرین  :Yahoo (21): ادامه بده

----------


## pouryamorovati

> داداش لازم نیس پز بدی که تموم کردی 
> تاپیک میگه چی بخونیم نمیگه که کی پایه رو بسته خب عجیجم شیر فهم شدی
> از سریع نوشتنتم معلومه که مشتاقی پز بدی که تموم کردی چون دو - سه تا کلمه رو هول هولکی نوشتی
> اتفاقا تو یه تاپیک دیگه هم اینارو گفتی


چقد فضول و حسود داشتیم نمیدونستیم

باشه اصن تموم نکردیم معدلمونم 12

----------


## frp9

> چقد فضول و حسود داشتیم نمیدونستیم
> 
> باشه اصن تموم نکردیم معدلمونم 12


ببخشیدا ولی حسادت در علم عیب نیس ولی موضوع تاپیک یه چیز دیگس عقده ای خرخون
 :Yahoo (23):  راستی بد نیس به حالت پروفایلت نگاکنی که واقعا در مورد تو یکی صدق میکنه

----------


## MohammadHo3ein

دوستان برای عربی چیکار کنیم ؟؟؟!!
کجای دوم ، سوم .......
یکم راهنمایی کنید .... عربیم اصلا خوب نیس  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## pouryamorovati

> ببخشیدا ولی حسادت در علم عیب نیس ولی موضوع تاپیک یه چیز دیگس عقده ای خرخون
>  راستی بد نیس به حالت پروفایلت نگاکنی که واقعا در مورد تو یکی صدق میکنه


باشه بابا عقده و خرخونیش واسه من حسادتش واسه تو 

درضمن اگه خیلی داری میسوزی بگو پستو بردارم اینکه دیگه گریه کردن نداره

----------


## El Nino

اوه
درگیری بوده اینجا مثه ایکه
دوستان از تلفاتش خبر ندارین؟

----------

